# Just started biking again, need tips for energy.



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got my Cobia last week and started training for a 150k MS ride I'm doing with my son end of Sept.
I haven't ridden in 10 years so I'm way behind on nutrition for pre, during, and post rides.
Can you give me some examples of what I should consume prior to a ride, what should I have in my bottle/pocket during a ride, and what should I have afterwards to recover?

I'm riding at least 3 times a week with shorter (5 mile) high cadence 90-95rpm and a longer weekend ride if at least 10 miles at 85-90 rpm.
As the weeks go by I'm adding more miles to each session. Any recommendations or advice?

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Nutrition is different for everyone but I will tell you what works for me. When I started riding a few years ago I thought I needed to eat huge amounts of food the morning of a ride to feel strong for that day's ride but later learned this was only hurting me with digestion issues, etc. These days I'll eat 300-500 calories before a good ride then use gel or a powder like perpetuem (for 3+ hour rides) during the ride. I really like fruit smoothies before rides as they give me plenty of easily digestible fuel and don't give me any weird digestion issues. Other great options include oatmeal with a bit of peanut butter and honey, whole fruits and veggies (watch the fiber intake though), a couple pancakes, etc. As I mentioned before, I prefer gels or powder mixes while riding, simply for the convenience. With running or road biking, I find liquid fuels are a must as solids give me severe cramps but with mountain biking I can eat things like clif bars or even sandwiches without issue. After a ride, it's good to re-up your body with some lean proteins and even some carbs. Just about any decent meal will suffice. As with anything, you'll have to find what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Are there during ride gels or packs you recommend? I read about one brand that you buy and use to refill a little reusable flask about the same size as those packs.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like Hammer Gel because it tastes good and goes down easy but I like Gu Gels as well. Hammer does come in a big 20oz jug so you can put it in a flask which is nice because you don't have to worry about the little packets falling on the ground and making us look bad! No need to over-think it for now. Just do some browsing through the nutrition section and see what works for others, then do some experimenting. Good luck!


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info. My LBS recommends hammer as well. They said there's a flavor that has a little caffeine in it as well so I may try that to.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Check the endurance riding forum for food tips for really long rides.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

Have heard alot about athletes picking up a protien snack post-workout. Almonds have worked great for my oldest son during base training for XC this year. Keep well in the heat and whatnot. I've never had much luck w/ any solid snacks less than 3 hours before or during workouts. Not sure if this works for you, but might help to carb-load the evening before your long ride, with pasta or rice, and very little meat. As mentioned above, fruits are great for the moning of a long ride, with some grains if you've got enough time to digest.


----------



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

Im no nutritionist, but I never overload before I go on a ride. I eat a normal portion for breakfast ( or lunch, whatever time of the day im riding) or even on the leaner side. An hour or so before ill blend up 2 bannanas 4 strawberries a handfull of mixed berries. spoonfull of peanut butter and im ready to go. Clif bar on the ride and im set. I try and stay on the leaner side so my blood sugar doesnt go haywire


----------



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

i forgot about the orange juice with a hint of cranberry!


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I did my first long run today. 13 miles maintaining a minimum of 80 rpm the whole way. I started the morning at 0600 with some fruit, honey dew, cantelope, and strawberries followed by a tropical hammer gel diluted. A glass a water and I headed out to the garage to stretch and go over my tire pressures and general inspection. It took me an hour because on one hill I would have had to give it every thing I had and I was only half way home. At the 30 minute point I knocked down another gel and the whole way I was drawing water off my Osprey pack. I sweat a lot.
I did use something that did wonders for me. I got a sunblocker head cap called the Halo. It fits like a stocking but has a rubber strip that goes across your forehead on the inside. It kept the sweat out my eyes the whole time.
Now I'm going inside to drink a Hammer Regenerate protein shake.

Thanks again for all your advice.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

When I am going to ride 15+ miles with the fast fellows, I add NoSHOTGUN to some water 30 minutes before. It's a pre=workout powder but keeps you charged up and focused. I usually only go with 1 scoop (I use 2 when lifting) and it seems to give me a little edge. 

As for food, I eat my normal meals. I am a pretty healthy eater and I don't change my diet regardless of next day activity.


----------

